# Show me your loves



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 8, 2005)

Post pictures of boyfriends/girlfriends(husband/wife) and/or bestfriends :]


----------



## Alexa (Jun 9, 2005)

no boyfriend cuz i'm a loser.. havent had one in yrs haha ;[ umm i dont really have any friends now either because of some mental problems i had (god that sounds weird lmfao) but here's my old bff from last year and then my only current friend that i have.

here's courtney, my old bff... this was at homecoming freshman year.





my only and bestest friend, julia. we've been friends since 1st grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








oh and does my sister count? we're like best friends as well..


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 9, 2005)

Oooh, I LOVE this post! No boyfriends, though so I'll have to post up my girls.




At prom, I'm the one that looks like a mermaid. lol




Halloween... look, I'm blond!


----------



## MrsWaves (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## laceymeow (Jun 9, 2005)

haha the bf and i the first night we met seriously.... well over 2 yrs ago


----------



## RRRose (Jun 9, 2005)

No boyfriend.





My brother (he's 30 but acts 15 =P) and our mom on Mother's Day





My mom in blue, me behind, and on the other side are family friends.  I LOVE them!  They're the youngest 30 something year olds I've ever known.  They like the same music I do, and we're always going to concerts.  The one on the phone is always oncall by phone.  The little girl is sooooo cute! >.<  I LOVE her so much!  They started out as my brother's friends, but now they're family.  

I don't have pictures of my friends on the computer. =(


----------



## suprchck (Jun 9, 2005)

awww mrswaves your kitties are so cute!!!


this is me and my fiance




us being silly


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1326

The husbandly one 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1324

My lovely kitty, Tillypuff

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1323

And Shima, the Puppy of Doom


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 9, 2005)

puppy. love of my life. 







bff john.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 9, 2005)

Best Male Friend//Ex-Boyfriend//First Love

We had a good long run, but his unability to come out caused it to end. Anyways, hes gained 10 lbs since we broke up. Hahahahaha...thats what you get for quitting waterpolo!






Close Friends Since Kindergarden...

Im so sad...Floyd is moving away to Washington DC. THATS ACROSS THE COUNTRY!!!!





Clubbing Buddies//Paris Hilton Lovers





Only the best sister in the world. DUH!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 





Clubbing Buddies//Paris Hilton Lovers

 
That's hot._

 
You're hot.


----------



## user2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_




Best Male Friend//Ex-Boyfriend//First Love_

 
Your ex-boyfriend is hottttt!
Any chance to tune him into some lady love??


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 





Best Male Friend//Ex-Boyfriend//First Love

 
Your ex-boyfriend is hottttt!
Any chance to tune him into some lady love??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hes 17, and he only into guys.


----------



## user2 (Jun 10, 2005)

*shoot*....moving on...


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FashionVixen* 
_Oooh, I LOVE this post! No boyfriends, though so I'll have to post up my girls.




At prom, I'm the one that looks like a mermaid. lol




Halloween... look, I'm blond!_

 
i still think that dress is amazing. jeez


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_




_

 
I love the gansta pose!

Onederland- 
Your ex is super hot.


----------



## Janice (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1351

Ian & the boys


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 12, 2005)

Janice did good! Nice!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 12, 2005)

aww look at that cute pic of ian


----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2005)

sorry here's a repost from my pictures, I really wanted to show them to you, but I didn't had the time to put an explaination with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so here it is:
the is my best friend since junior high
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1333
this is us again, at the valentines theme party, she went as a cupid, I want as a bad angel with army boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1334
this is the sweetest person I know, the love of my life... you know, Mr. right, the cliche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1335
and this is us again, in disneyland, cute huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1336


----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2005)

ow and Janice, Ian is a cuty, lucky you!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 13, 2005)

aha, more of my loves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here's bob <33










here's my nephew, mason and my niece, paxton.








my aunt mary, my mom and my daddy!





another pic of my GORGEOUS sister. so jealous!





ahaha, my brother (on the left) and my brother in law. :| 





and omg how could i forget my huckapoos? they're my friends in real life though so its fun


----------



## Moqi (Jul 11, 2005)

this is my love... he was my boyfriend till wednesday .. hes my first love and he loves my heart.. but now he holds it in a million pieces


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 19, 2005)

me and my best friend caroline on her 22nd birthday!





first close friend to have a baby!! she gave birth to a girl!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2005)

me and my best friend at midwinter :]


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 25, 2005)

my boy 




me and my boy last sat night 




me and my "adopted lil sis"




me and my real sis...shes my best mate!


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 15, 2005)

haha @ my first post being random showoffy pics:





This is my boyfriend being a poseur. His bad haircut is sexy :O

And my cat, Bukkake(cutest kitten ever!)





And me with Bukkake because he's ultra sex:


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

My boyfriend:
















My sister:






My doggy:


----------

